# Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8500 LCD Projector: Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Epson PowerLite® Home Cinema 8500 UB*

*Specifications*

Imaging Technology: Epson 3LCD technology with C2Fine® D7 chip set and UltraBlack technology for superb blacks and vivid images
Brightness/Lumens: 1800 ANSI Lumens
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080 1080P
Contrast Ratio: 200,000 : 1 (on/off)
Zoom: 2.1 zoom ratio
Estimated Street Price: $2499

Delivering superior contrast of up to 200,000:1, the Epson PowerLite® Home Cinema 8500 UB offers an amazing 3LCD™ home entertainment experience in native 1080p resolution. This high-quality projector features new Super-resolution™ technology from Epson, along with newly developed real color reproduction, refined frame interpolation and UltraBlack™ technology for an extremely sharp, detailed image at home. 

*Features*


Native 1080p (1920x1080) resolution
New dual-layered auto iris technology with higher contrast ratio of up to 200,000:1 for deeper black levels
Epson 3LCD technology with C2Fine® D7 chip set and UltraBlack technology for superb blacks and vivid images
Sharper, more detailed picture resolution with new Super-resolution™ technology
Built-in Silicon Optix HQV Reon-VX Video Processor and PW390 video scaler for sharp, clear images
New real color reproduction feature delivers more natural and precise colors
Enhanced FineFrame™ Technology for smoother frame interpolation and sharper video quality
Outstanding video image quality with Fujinon OptiCinema™ lens (2.1 zoom ratio)
Cinema Filter feature delivers larger color space for improved color fidelity
Brightness of up to 1,600 color and white light output*
Manual lens shift of 96.3 percent maximum vertical and 47.1 percent maximum horizontal
Seven Color Modes – Dynamic, Living Room, Natural, Theatre, Theatre Black 1, Theatre Black 2, x.v.Color
Epson’s exclusive 200W E-TORL lamp delivers high brightness using less energy for up to 4,000 hours of lamp life**
Design – 17.7” x 15.5” x 5.4” (excluding feet) (W x D x H) and 16 lbs.

*Light output varies depending on modes (color and white light output). White light output measured using ISO 21118 standard.
**Lamp life will vary depending upon mode selected, environmental conditions and usage. Lamp brightness decreases over time.

*
Warranty and Support*

Leading industry support with two-year parts and labor limited warranty, 90-day lamp warranty, Epson Home Service Program and Epson PrivateLine® dedicated toll-free support

*PJCentral Review* Calculator Pro (not up yet) *Art's Review*


----------

